# TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt



## gründler (18. Juni 2011)

Heute auf NDR 3 um 17.30Uhr,Start der 4 teiligen Doku übers Angeln.


lg#h


----------



## `angelfreak04 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

danke für die info....#6


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Ein wirklich großartiger Titel, das gibt zwei extra Große daumen für die Schreiberlinge des NDR. :m:m

Kann man eigentlich auch einen Sender zur Boardferkelwahl nominieren? |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorframbo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

danke für den tip#6... dachte schon ich muss den ganzen nachmittag RTL schaun bei dem scheis wetter -.-


----------



## monk2020 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Und ich dachte schon da kommt um 17:30 schon nen Erotik Film oder sonst was. Mensch Mensch jetzt bin ich ja beruhigt also kann ich mir das ja doch ganz in Ruhe anschauen!^^ Glück gehabt^^|bla:


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

danke für den tipp. :m:m:m#6
bekomm ich ndr 3 auch im ganz normalen fernseh receiver?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
grüße#h
petri
braisedbeef


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp. :m:m:m#6
> bekomm ich ndr 3 auch im ganz normalen fernseh receiver?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> grüße#h
> petri
> braisedbeef



Kommt drauf an ob du Satelit, dvbt oder Kabelempfang hast und in welcher gegend du fernsiehst. Normaler Weise müsstest du das aber empfangen können, wenn du auch andere Sender gut reinbekommst. 
Schalte doch einfach mal deine Kanäle durch und prüf das.
Soweit ich weiss kann man ndr aber auch übers Internet empfangen.

Ich werde mir die Sendung auch ansehen.


----------



## dodo12 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Läuft auch im ganz normalen NDR, also ich glaube auf allen NDR-Sendern. Zur Not gibt es auch den Livestream auf der Internetseite!!!


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

ja  krieg ich.


----------



## hajo62 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

DANKE!!!!#h Hätte ich glatt verpasst.


----------



## Axel123 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Schöne Aufnahmen, wo ist der gefällt mir Button!!!


----------



## blackbird1993 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

mhmh...schon vorbei


----------



## `angelfreak04 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Ende!
Nächste folge am 25.06 um 17.30uhr!
Hechtalarm auf dem Schweriner see!


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Moin Moin,
war nicht schlecht . Nächste Folge werde ich sicherlich auch anschauen |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Brikz83 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, nicht zu abgehoben und gezwungen auf cool gemacht. Schöne Aufnahmen und darsteller mit denen man sich identifizieren konnte. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Sendung.


----------



## kulti007 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

ich fands klasse :m

wirklich gut gemacht #6


----------



## pike1984 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

War echt gut gemacht und sehr interessant, vor allem für einen Nicht-Meeresangler. Freu mich schon auf die nächste Folge. #6


----------



## Gebirgsangler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Gut gemacht, mit Humor aber nicht überzogen nächstes mal wieder


----------



## Aalhunter33 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Scheixxx menno,habs verpasst. #q


----------



## SundRäuber (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Wird  heute Nacht  also  19.6.  4.40-5.15Uhr  nochmals  auf N 3 ausgestrahlt, für die  welche es  verpasst haben.


----------



## Tipp (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Vielleicht macht es ja Sinn dem ndr etwas positives Feedback zu geben, dann sehen die, dass die Sendung sich lohnt. 

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/zuschauerservice/kontakt140.html


----------



## Kark (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Habe ich mir vorhin auch angeschaut. Fand ich eigentlich sehr schön gemacht. Hat echt Spass zuzuschauen.

Auf jeden Fall erfreulich dass das Angeln im Tv mit solchen Sendungen öpositiv vorgestellt wird.


----------



## hajo62 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

War richtig gut, aber wo war der Koch|kopfkrat?


----------



## Somkejumper (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Der nächste Teil kommt am Samstag, den 25.06.


----------



## prignitz_angler (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



hajo62 schrieb:


> War richtig gut, aber wo war der Koch|kopfkrat?




Hab auch die ganze Zeit gewartet, aber er kam nicht...

Fehlte nur noch der Indianer...


Dafür ist das öffentliches Fernsehen, da gibbet sowas net


----------



## hamburger67 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Es geht auch ohne Koch|supergri. Sollte es eine positive Resonance geben, werden weitere Folgen im Nordddeutschen Raum abgedreht, Heinz ist ein Vollblutangler und es wird auch wenigstens mal gezeigt, wie schwer es ist, manchmal an den Fisch zu kommen, denn das gehört ja auch zur Angelei#6


----------



## kraftian (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Ist das hier die Sendung: 
Angelgewässer in Norddeutschland
Sendedatum: 18.06.2011 17:30 Uhr 

Hier kann man sich das Video nämlich herunterladen...

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/angeln243.html

Und hier noch die HP mit weiteren Infos:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-984421.html


----------



## Elster1968 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

jup in der Mediathek des NDR kann man sich die Folge anschauen.

bei den einen Spruch musste ich grinsen.
"Alter Trick der Angler beim Fotografieren, den Fisch immer weit vom Körper weg halten, egal wie groß er ist" |supergri


----------



## Tipp (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> jup in der Mediathek des NDR kann man sich die Folge anschauen.
> 
> bei den einen Spruch musste ich grinsen.
> "Alter Trick der Angler beim Fotografieren, den Fisch immer weit vom Körper weg halten, egal wie groß er ist" |supergri




An solchen Aussagen erkennt man halt, dass der Kerl Angler ist. 
Der Perspektiv-Trick ist nicht neu, aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht erlebt, dass einer solche "Fangbild-Tricks" öffentlich macht.
Ich fand die Mitwirkenden sehr sympathisch und ich fands sehr gut, dass die auch "erfolglose" Fangversuche gezeigt haben. 

Das zeigt, dass es denen ums Angeln geht und nicht darum wer den längsten hat. 

Alles in allem fand ich die Sendung echt gelungen.


----------



## wokm4n (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Stream. Gute Sendung. Da kann DMAX mit seinen Pseudowissenschaftler-Anglern und seinen Flussmonstern einpacken.
Grüße


----------



## kraftian (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

So, gestern abend lief Teil 2.

Wer's verpasst hat, hier kann man sich die Folge in der NDR-Mediathek ansehen: 
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus103.html


----------



## kraftian (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Und hier der Link zu Teil 3 in der NDR Mediathek:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus105.html


----------



## sven123 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Danke für den Link!


----------



## DerZar1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Besten Dank fürs Posten der Mediathek-Links. Genau das richtige für Sonntags-Power-Chillen!


----------



## sven1910 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

danke für die links!! das war genau das richtige für einen sonntag nachmittag!!


----------



## SpinnerFreund (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die links...
Teil 3 hatte ich noch nicht gesehen...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Lukas1603 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

danke :m


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Nächste Woche Samstag um 17:30 kommt ein weiterer Teil von Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt. Wird bestimmt wieder sehr interessant!


----------



## m-spec (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Ähh.... Fish&Fun fand ich grenzwertig aber da war noch irgendwie ersichtlich das es nicht so ernst zu nehmen sein sollte...

Gucke als Stream gerade Teil 2 und bin kurz vorm Abbruch....

Ein "Guide" der mit der Rute umgeht als ob er sowas noch nie in der Hand hatte. Aalglöckchen beim Brassen angeln....

Bin jeder förderlichen medialen Darstellung des Angelns sehr zugetan aber diese Sendung enttäuscht mich bisher...


----------



## Katteker (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



m-spec schrieb:


> Ähh.... Fish&Fun fand ich grenzwertig aber da war noch irgendwie ersichtlich das es nicht so ernst zu nehmen sein sollte...
> 
> Gucke als Stream gerade Teil 2 und bin kurz vorm Abbruch....
> 
> ...



Was ist denn an Glöckchen beim Brassenangeln auszusetzen?

Ich finde die Sendung echt nicht schlecht gemacht und unterhaltsam. Hebt sich angenehm von diesem ganz Pseudo-Profilmchen ab.
Die gehen halt angeln. So wie wohl die meisten Angler.

Hab mir eben Teil 3 angesehen und fands echt gut.

Jedem halt das seine.


----------



## m-spec (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



Katteker schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Glöckchen beim Brassenangeln auszusetzen?



Für mich als erstes das die Dinger da am hellichten Tag montiert wurden beim Angeln an einem See,.. Davon das Brassen auch durchaus vorsichtig beißende Fische sein können und mit solcherlei Montagen nur die "Selbstmörder" in den meisten Fällen erhascht werden mal abgesehen. Und als (für mich) wichtigster Grund: Ich hasse es wenn in meiner Nähe dieses Gebimmel stattfindet :g

Der dritte Teil hat mich dann wieder etwas versöhnlicher gestimmt. Den fand ich schon gut, auch wenn es primär um KüKo fischen und Aale ging.


----------



## Katteker (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



m-spec schrieb:


> Für mich als erstes das die Dinger da am hellichten Tag montiert wurden beim Angeln an einem See,.. Davon das Brassen auch durchaus vorsichtig beißende Fische sein können und mit solcherlei Montagen nur die "Selbstmörder" in den meisten Fällen erhascht werden mal abgesehen. Und als (für mich) wichtigster Grund: Ich hasse es wenn in meiner Nähe dieses Gebimmel stattfindet :g



Das ist nichts anderes als Bissanzeige über die Rutenspitze. So wie beim Feedern, Pickern, Gufiangeln und vielen anderen Methoden auch. Nur das hier halt noch zusätzlich eine akustische Anzeige stattfindet.
Sie Sensibilität steht und fällt nur mit der Härte der Spitze.
Ich nutze die Glöckchen regelmäßig für die verschiedensten Angelmethoden. Auch bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Es funktioniert wunderbar. Dass das ganze unsensibel sein soll ist ein Märchen, man muss es nur richtig machen. Dann bekommt man auch den Biss eines Minibarsches mit, welcher grade den Wurm vom Haken lutscht.



m-spec schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn in meiner Nähe dieses Gebimmel stattfindet :g



Zugegeben, das Gebimmel kann manchmal etwas auf Nervenkostüm halten.


----------



## Lukas1603 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

ich habe sowas ähnliches bei youtube entdeckt.

lief irgendwann mal bei mdr und man kann es mit "rute raus der spaß beginnt" vergleichen. 

teil 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Sfe6zRZVQ&feature=related

teil 2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f68ZZLVGQMQ&feature=related

persönlich finde ich zwar "rute raus der spaß beginnt" besser aber das soll jeder selbst bewerten 

lg lukas


----------



## sven123 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Hallo,
hier mal der Link zur vierten Folge.
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus107.html

Gruß Sven


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Danke! #h


----------



## MikeJJ (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

prima - danke 


edit: gelöscht weil der link wohl nicht i.o. ist 
http://dokujunkies.org/doku/lern-lehrvideos/angeln-lern-lehrvideos


----------



## jungangler96 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

ich glaube,dass es eine wiederholung ist.
ich meine ich hätte es schon mal auf youtupe gesehen.


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

könnte sein


----------



## hamburger67 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

das waren keine Wiederholungen, die Sendungen wurden erst dieses jahr aufgezeichnet#h


----------



## Patrick S. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Mensch, die Folgen muss ich mir aber noch anschauen. Da ich Angel DVD´s sammle ( bisher ca. 250 Stück ) bin ich mal gespannt wie diese Serie ist.


----------



## Downbeat (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Auf youtube steht was, das im letzten Jahr hochgeladen wurde, ist aber eine 40min Reportage, glaub ich, mit anderen Inhalten aber selbem Titel.


----------



## hamburger67 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Ja das war die erste Sendung mit Andreas noch beom Trolling, dann hatten wir die Sendung in der gleichen Rubrik "Aal inclusive Angelurlaub in Mecklenburg Vorpommern" abgedreht, die letzten 4 Folgen, sollen ein neues Sendeformat abgeben, ohne die üblichen Werbungen für die und die marke, sondern für jeden normalen Angler, wie Du und ich#h.
Ob weitere Folgen kommen werden, kann ich aber noch net sagen, das liegt am Sender#h


----------



## kraftian (25. September 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

Die Videos sind nach wie vor online in der NDR-Mediathek zu sehen. Hier eine Sammlung der Links:
http://www.ndr.de/reise_freizeit/urlaubsregionen/mecklenburgische_seenplatte/angeln453.html

Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt! (1): http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus101.html


> Zwei Angelprofis zeigen die besten Fangplätze an der Ostseeküste Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns. Außerdem erfährt man, wie man Hornhecht ohne Haken angelt.




Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt! (2): http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus103.html


> Heinz Galling lässt sich von Marco Fust, einem Angel-Guide aus Bad Kleinen, die besten Plätze am Schweriner See zeigen. Dazu gibt es viele Tipps für einen guten Fang.




Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt! (3): http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus105.html


> "Dicke Pötte, fette Fische!" Wenn Angler Heinz Galling aufkreuzt, sind auch im Hamburger Hafen die Ruten krumm. Mit zwei Angel-Profis erkundet er das Angelrevier.




Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt! (4): http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/media/ruteraus107.html


> Die Wakenitz ist eine der schönsten Flusslandschaften Norddeutschlands und gilt in Anglerkreisen als Geheimtipp. Heinz Galling ist dort mit Kanu und Spinnangel unterwegs.


----------



## hamburger67 (25. September 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*

es werde jetzt in Kürze neue Folgen abgedreht, zu einem geht es dann auf den Bodden


----------



## Lukas1603 (25. September 2011)

*AW: TV Tipp heute 17.30: Rute raus der Spaß beginnt*



hamburger67 schrieb:


> es werde jetzt in Kürze neue Folgen abgedreht, zu einem geht es dann auf den Bodden


 


sehr gut


----------

